# First Cruise to Persian Gulf



## twoeagles (Sep 3, 2009)

After 4 years at the Naval Academy and 3 years of flight training, my son is on his first cruise, San Diego to the Persian Gulf. He flies the MH-60S Knighthawk with HSC-23 "Wild Cards". As he sends me pictures, I will post the most interesting ones for the forum members. This is a photo of the carrier George Washington coming up to the USNS Bridge for stores transfer and aviation fuel. My son flies from the aft deck of the Bridge, a Naval supply ship nearly the size of a WW2 Essex class carrier.


----------



## comiso90 (Sep 3, 2009)

WOW!

What a great experience... I'm sure ur proud.


----------



## beaupower32 (Sep 3, 2009)

Awsome picture, would like to see more of the non-intresting pictures. But great none the less.


----------



## DBII (Sep 3, 2009)

great picture. 

DBII


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 3, 2009)

Very cool, and for your son -


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 3, 2009)

Great pictures! Send my well wishes to your son!


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 3, 2009)

MH-60 is a great helo, flown in one many times in the past.... U and ur son are both very lucky gentlemen....


----------



## diddyriddick (Sep 3, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## evangilder (Sep 3, 2009)

Outstanding! Congrats.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Sep 3, 2009)

Awesome Eagles, congrats! I wish your son well.


----------



## diddyriddick (Sep 3, 2009)

The Bridge is bigger than I thought. Here is a pic of her next to Nimitz.
File:Bridge replenishing Nimitz.jpg - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Sep 3, 2009)

Nice comparsion shot diddyriddick.

Congratulations to your son Twoeagles.


Wheels


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 3, 2009)

Give your son my best wishes


----------



## ToughOmbre (Sep 3, 2009)

Best wishes and thanks to your son! 

TO


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 3, 2009)

With all here!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 3, 2009)

Very nice, and congratulations. A big  to your son!


----------



## twoeagles (Sep 4, 2009)

Photo's from Nagasaki...My son sees things other people might walk past, add that to his sense of humor and here is what you have: Colonel Sanders-san and Taliban Fried Chicken:


----------



## twoeagles (Sep 5, 2009)

During night ops this week, it was my son's turn to man the tower, and he took this photo through his night vision goggles. MH-60S Knighthawk on flight deck of the USNS Bridge.


----------



## twoeagles (Sep 13, 2009)

Stopping in Sasebo, Japan, on the way west, my son took a bus to Nagasaki. Good place for a history major!
I will simply post his comments with this photo.

"oday's pic is of the Hypocenter at Nagasaki. The atomic bomb burst
about 500 meters above this spot. Just thinking about it gave me the
willies. What's more, the little park area surrounding this is built
entirely on a mound of rubble from the blast; it's not uncommon to find
shards of ceramic teacups, bits of metal, and pieces of roofing shingles
that have eroded out of the mound. Very creepy, and a good reminder of
why we never want to see another nuclear attack.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Sep 13, 2009)

Knowing what happend there I think that place would give me the willies too.


Wheels


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 13, 2009)

Congrat's to you and son from an old squid.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 13, 2009)

Nice pics twoeagles.  for your son and looking forward to more pics and stories.


----------



## twoeagles (Sep 21, 2009)

A pic of an inner harbor in Singapore, and my son's narrative:

We’re still making our way west, but I don’t think we’ll be doing it for too much longer. The end is in sight, at least as far as sailing west is concerned. There’s not really too much to look forward to, of course: I’ve already told you all there is to know about Fujayrah. Oh well. With luck we’ll head north into the Gulf at least once while we’re out here and make a stop in Dubai.

Here’s a composite pic of the Singapore skyline I took from my hotel room. The towers on the left are part of a huge casino complex that has gone up over the past six months. The place is going to be open by December; it’s amazing how fast you can build something like that when you don’t have labor unions to work around. The Bay itself is pretty cool, in that the entire thing has been one huge engineering project the past few years to turn it into a freshwater reservoir. The mouth has a series of huge floating doors they call a Barrage; when the tide goes out, the doors lower with it and allow water to flow out of the bay. When it flows in, the doors float up and block saltwater from entering. I guess when you have an entire country on one tiny island, water can be an issue.


----------



## beaupower32 (Sep 21, 2009)

Great Pictures, cant wait to see more!


----------

